# Husky pressure washer. No press.



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*I TRYED TO GOOGLE GENERAL INFORMATION ON P W AND ALL I GOT WAS "ITS HARD TO DIAGNOSE THE PROBLEM" YOU HAVE TO GO BY PROCESS OF ELIMINATION.I DISCONNECTED THE HOSE AND CHECKED FOR BLOCKAGE FROM DEBRIS, ALSO TRYED TO ADJUST THE REGULATOR MADE NO DIFFERENCE.*
SERIAL # AXJ3500580 2200 PSI DATE 12 16 06:wave:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

G.MAN said:


> *I TRYED TO GOOGLE GENERAL INFORMATION ON P W AND ALL I GOT WAS "ITS HARD TO DIAGNOSE THE PROBLEM" YOU HAVE TO GO BY PROCESS OF ELIMINATION.I DISCONNECTED THE HOSE AND CHECKED FOR BLOCKAGE FROM DEBRIS, ALSO TRYED TO ADJUST THE REGULATOR MADE NO DIFFERENCE.*
> SERIAL # AXJ3500580 2200 PSI DATE 12 16 06:wave:


i think it really is a process of elimination, I had the problem with my Husky this year also, what I did, without the engine running:
I removed the hoses from the PW, then check water through the garden hose, then attached it to the PW to see water through the PW, attached washer hose to see water through the hose, attached wand, water through the wand, attached spray nozzle......It was clogged. Some things I have learned is to always run a little water from the garden hose before you attach it to the pump and always make sure the cone shaped screen/filter is in pump inlet, water bugs like to crawl up in there and stuff gets blocked. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Besides the excellent methodical method Geo described,here are a couple links to trouble shooting the pump.The nozzles will clog with even the smallest rust flake from the wand.Make sure the nozzle is clean or try a different one.If this is the first start up of the season,the pump may have frozen during winter storage if not properly winterized and probably needs replacement.Let us know what you find.

http://www.arnorthamerica.com/troubleshooting.html

http://www.the-power-washer-advisor.com/how-pressure-washers-work.html


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I will add to the good advice thus far, that in the Northeast, hard water brings scale deposits, and we often see sticky unloader valves, which also happen to control the pressure during use as well as allow bypass when the wand trigger is released. It's often our first inspection point...when you run a PW and squeeze or release the trigger, the unloader will move up/down accordingly, so a visual of it's operation can often be a good starting point.


----------

